# Small clones in ebb&flow?



## Parcero (Aug 26, 2011)

Hello

I want to try this, small clones, already tiny roots coming from RW cubes and put them right a way to ebb&flow buckets.

Run it 24h for few days with airstone in reservoir and then when I _think_ that the root system is bigger and deeper, change to normal watering schedule.

Or how?

Dont really know how strong my nutrition solution should be at the beginning if I place them to ebb&flow in this early rooting stage?

Is that 24h watering for few days too much?

Thanks guys


----------



## Budders Keeper (Aug 26, 2011)

Does the water continue to circulate during flood, or does it fill buckets and cut off pump like my C.A.P. system? When I ran a E&F table with all rockwool The pump never cut off and water continued to circulate through table via overflow...timer cut off and it flooded for atleast a day before I went in there with no problem. If the water is stagnant in buckets during flood I would not recommend more than 30min.

I start out my rockwool clones in ebb buckets around 400ppm's but some people start around 200. Much depends on strain, generally indica's can/will take more nutes.


----------



## Growdude (Aug 26, 2011)

Ebb and flow really wont benifit from airstones, suppose it wont hurt either.

Why run it 24/7?

Start with a ppm at ~200-400 and you be fine with newly rooted clones.


----------



## Parcero (Aug 26, 2011)

Its a continuous circulation ebb&flow

I dont remember where I got that 24/7 for few days, so its no good then.

The roots just came outside the rockwool cubes.My ebb is running empty now and looks like its not leaking, so its good to go. I have annoying kind of small gravel as a top layer( not going to use this one next time) and its very hard to dig a hole to where place rooted clones so I though maybe I place them inside now and not damage the roots with replanting them later on. 

Thanks for relyes guys.

Parcero


----------



## pcduck (Aug 26, 2011)

I thought ebb&flow was the same as flood & drain just different terminology. :confused2:


----------



## Growdude (Aug 26, 2011)

pcduck said:
			
		

> I thought ebb&flow was the same as flood & drain just different terminology. :confused2:


 
It is.


----------



## pcduck (Aug 26, 2011)

Growdude said:
			
		

> It is.



Why would ya run it 24/7? Unless ya have a electric valve that would open for the flood part then close for the drain part. I guess I just do not understand the 24/7 part. I would rather run my pump for 15 minutes for the flood part then shut off 2 hours for the drain part.


----------



## Parcero (Aug 26, 2011)

I run mine 1h on and 2 off.


----------



## Budders Keeper (Aug 26, 2011)

I wasn't too clear before...My pump stayed on by accident for atleast a day, my normal routine is every 2 hours as well.


----------



## Parcero (Aug 27, 2011)

Budders Keeper said:
			
		

> My pump stayed on by accident for atleast a day, my normal routine is every 2 hours as well.



Same thing happened to me, the timers never switched the pump off. I found out this after couple of days and everything was ok.


----------



## Deathsmile (Sep 4, 2011)

@Parcero I did what youre trying to do right now. I got 12 clones that just barely shot roots out of the cube, threw them into my ebb&fliow and gave them a 15min flood cycle every two hours. 

They take off no problem. Just make sure that the water level in your buckets reach the top of the rock wool cube and you'll be fine. Basically just push down 1 white tab on your control box every other hour and they should be fine as long as you dont go over kill on the nutes. Iwaited a few days until they got used to the water cycle and strong light until i added nutes into the mix.

Check out my grow in my Signature if you want tot see the results thus far.

Good Luck!:cool2:


----------



## akhockey (Sep 4, 2011)

My preference for puting clones into my E n F tubs is to let them really be blowing alot of roots outof the rockwool before putting them into my medium. I use hydroton. Then I just run them 1 hour on 2 hours off on the water cycle. I start off around 400ppm and after a few days of root building they take off.


----------



## Parcero (Sep 5, 2011)

Cheers dudes.


I planted them 2 clones in my ebb&flow. I put the RW cubes in so that the bottom was just below the water level, not buried under the water level. Gravel and hydroton on top to block the light. 1h on and 2h off from the beginning.
They've been ok for a week now or so and yesterday I saw some first signs from vegging. I hope they veg full power by tomorrow. Clones from flowering plant.
I will start a grow journal of these 2 girls.


----------

